# WinCC V7.0 startet nicht :-(



## Move (3 März 2009)

Hi Leute,

habe auf meinem Rechner WinCC V7.0 RT128 mit Lizenz installiert und nu startet dat Ding nicht.
Man sieht nur kurz den WinCC Explorer und dann ist alles wieder zu und man steht wieder aufm Windows Desktop. Was kann das sein. Habe auf meinem Laptop nur eingeschränkte Administratorrechte, aber das kann m.E. nicht der Grund sein??

WinXp Prof  2002 SP3
Automation License Manager Professional; V3.0 + SP1;
 MS Update; V1.0 + SP1;
 S7-PLCSIM Professional 2006 SR4; V5.4 + SP1;
 S7-GRAPH Professional 2006 SR4; V5.3 + SP5;
 S7-SCL Professional 2006 SR4; V5.3 + SP4;
 SIMATIC NET PC Software; V7.0 + Hotfix 1; 
 STEP 7 Professional 2006 SR4; V5.4 + SP3 + HF1;
 SIMATIC WinCC; V7.0;


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2009)

Es gibt so einige Siemens-Software, die Admin-Rechte beansprucht. Das würde ich zuerst mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Fraggle (12 August 2009)

habe das Gleiche Problem - auch als Administrator - 
Hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Farinin (13 August 2009)

Habt ihr wirklich erst Version 7.0? Ich weiss es zwar nicht aber vielleicht solltet ihr das SP1 und das HF1 einspielen! 

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805584&treeLang=de


----------



## paula23 (17 August 2009)

Hallo, 

mit WinXP SP3,
die Version V7.0 läuft zwar nicht mit Runtime aber der Explorer funktioniert! Jedenfalls was das bei mir so.

Versuch doch mal nur das Runtime zu starten ohne den Explorer, ghet das ? Hast du WinCC Flex installiert, das kann auch zu Problemen führen!?

Servus.


----------

